# -
!
        ,   .
      .
    1      ,     ?
  1 8,2     :    1  20 .   .
    ?    , ,  -? ..    ?
..           ?
, ,       2015?

----------

,      .. 



> , ,  -?


 ? 




> ..    ?


          ,

----------

> ,      .. 
>  ? 
> 
>           ,


    ?    -   ?
      .
  1  8,2

----------

> .
>   1  8,2


   -  - -

----------

> ?    -   ?
>       .
>   1  8,2


    ?        .   .

     , ?

----------

> , ?

----------

-    . .        .    ,    -.  ,  ?

----------

> ?        .   .
> 
>      , ?


     - ,

----------

> .


  ?     ?

----------

,      , ..   , ,    .

----------

> ,


       ,        ?

----------

** ,   ,            ???

----------


## lubezniy

> ,        ?


,     ,   :



> ,        ,   3      ,     .
> ( .     30.07.2014  735)


   ( )      ?

----------


## saigak

> ,     ,   :
>          ,        ,   3      ,     .
> ( .     30.07.2014  735)
>    ( )      ?


 ... :Wink:        ?

----------


## saigak

:

_  6 -     ,    -  ,     ._


_  13 -      ,     ,           ._



_)   3 -     - .
( .     30.07.2014 N 735)
         ,        ,   3      ,     .
_
  ....     ,    .     -,        ...






> ,            ???


  ...   ....

----------


## lubezniy

> ....     ,    .     -,        ...


, .



> _  6 -     ,    -  ,     ._
> 
> _  13 -      ,     ,           ._





> ...   ....


.   -   .

----------


## Guta

90%  .   .   -  .         ** .  .        ?

----------


## 777

. .   - ,    .     - ,        - .        .      2015 ?       ,       ...




> 90%  .   .   -  .          .  .        ?


  ,    .   ,   .   ,   .



> -           (. 13  14 . 5 . 169).       .      2  2000 .  914.   ,                (. 10 ).           .             ,  ,   .              -   6  .<br /><br />
>    -    ,       .  ,            .  ,           ,   ,        ,       2   ,        - .

----------


## saigak

> .   ,   .


. 15





> .  .


     ...    ?

----------


## 777

,      .          ,    ,  -    .

----------


## gnews

> ,    ,  -    .


.   13.

----------


## 777

-   .   -      .        .      .

----------


## saigak

> -      .


     .



> 13 -      ,     ,           .


 ,   ?

----------


## gnews

> 


        3   .

----------


## saigak

> 3   .







> ,    .     -,        ...

----------

,        20
                   ,   01

----------


## saigak

** ,    ?




> 


  3




> 


   13

----------

[QUOTE=saigak;54476569]** ,    ?

 1137
)   13 -      ,     ,           .  13           ( ) -;
( .     30.07.2014 N 735)

----------


## saigak

,        ?

----------


## Lepo

,    ,    ,   
        ,     

    ,     (    ) -   ?
    1 7.7       !!!

----------


## saigak

.        .       .     .

----------

